#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Institute of Engineering and Technology, J.K. Lakshmipat University, Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

## amos.0119

*Institute of Engineering and Technology, J.K. Lakshmipat University, Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

*




*IET Jaipur Year of Establishment:* 2011.


*IET Jaipur Affiliation:* J.K. Lakshmipat University.


*IET Jaipur Admission:* JEE Mains,JKLU-EET


*IET Jaipur  B-tech Branch:*
B.Tech Electrical EngineeringB.Tech + M.Tech Computer Science EnginneringB.Tech + M.Tech Electronics and Communication EngineeringB.Tech Chemical EngineeringB.Tech Civil EngineeringB.Tech Computer Science EngineeringB.Tech Electronics and Communication EngineeringB.Tech Information TechnologyB.Tech Mechanical EngineeringM.Tech Computer Science Engineering
*IET Jaipur Cut Off 2014:* NA


*IET Jaipur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*

*Particulars*
*Year-I*
*Year-II*
*Year-III*
*Year-IV*
*Total Amount*

Tuition Fee
125000
125000
125000
125000
500000

Activity Fee
10000
10000
10000
10000
40000

Registration Fee
1000
1000
1000
1000
4000

Internet & Library Fee
14000
14000
14000
14000
56000

Examination Fee
5000
5000
5000
5000
20000

Laboratory Fee
15000
15000
15000
15000
60000

Practice School-I Fee
-
5000
-
-
5000

Practice School-II/Project Fee
-
-
5000
--
5000

Placement & Projects Fee
-
-
-
5000
5000

Convocation Fee
-
-
-
6000
6000

Alumni Fee
-
-
-
2000
2000

TOTAL
170000
175000
175000
183000
703000




*
IET Jaipur Engineering Placements 2014:
*





*IET Jaipur Campus & Intra Facilities: 
*
Facilities at Institute of Management (IM), JK Lakshmipat University -

LibraryLaboratoriesClass RoomsWI-FIAmphitheatreHostelGymnasiumSports*Placement Cell at Management (IM), JK Lakshmipat University -*

The university shall help the students to explore placement opportunities by inviting companies for campus recruitment. The university has a well-organized placement cell, which is in constant touch with the industry. The placement cell is guided by a faculty advisory committee, which provides the students with information, advice and counseling as they determine career objectives and prepare for job search.

*Top Recruiters -*

ABB Limited
Birla Sun Life Insurance
E TV
F Fenner Limited
Genpact
ICICI Securities
IDBI Bank
ITC Limited
JK Tire Limited
PDCOR Limited
JSW Steel Ltd



*Address:*


JK Lakshmipat University Laliya Ka Vas, P.O. Mahapura Ajmer Road Jaipur - 302 026 (Rajasthan) India





  Similar Threads: Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Kalinga Institute of Industrial Technology (KIIT) University, Odisha btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Vishwakarma Institute of Technology Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities University Institute of Technology btech admission 2013,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

